
The Alan Kay Wiki - Glench
http://alan-kay.wikia.com/wiki/Alan_Kay_Wiki
======
lucidguppy
I always feel like Alan Kay is two or three levels away from the here and now.
Everything he talks about is so interesting but not very applicable to the
individual. More like he's giving advice to the masters of the universe.

Like a change in viewpoint is worth 80 iq points. What does that mean
practically? How do I change viewpoints? How does a fish realize he's swimming
through water?

A lot of smart people seem to give "Good things are good" talks without giving
us plebes any help in developing the good things themselves.

Perhaps writers could write books distilling the ideas from the great minds to
present to the public.

------
CM30
Well, it's an interesting look at a computer pioneer, but here's hoping they
add some proper navigation and structure to the site at some point. Like say,
categories, templates, that sort of thing.

It's not big enough to need them now, but it seems like it'll get awfully
unwieldy past about 30 pages if they're not added.

